# Subdomain auf fremden Webspace zeigen lassen



## qde (31. August 2005)

Hallo.
Ich habe eine .de Domain mit 50MB Webspace. Inzwischen ist mir das etwas zu wenig. Mein Kumpel hat mir daher angeboten seinen Webspace mit zu nutzen. Dort habe ich nun auch Webspace. Dieser Webspace soll mit der url http://subdomainname.seitewoichdiediedomainhabe.de erreichbar sein. Die funktioniert auch ohne probleme über das Adminmenü meines Webspaceanbieters. Allerdings ist das nur eine Weiterleitung, bei der der .de-Domainname in der Adresszeile des Browsers durch die die "echte" URL (Webspace vom Kumpel) ersetzt wird. Dies möchte ich allerdings vermeiden.
Als zweite Option wurde mir angeboten eine Frame-Weiterleitung zu machen. Dies ging allerdings auch nicht, da der Internetexplorer aus präventionsgründen vor Betrug keine Formularfelder ausfüllt. 

Ich möchte nur ungerne den Webspace meiner .de-Domain erweitern. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Gruss Felix


----------



## Gumbo (31. August 2005)

Probier mal folgende Einstellungen:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine	On
RewriteCond	%{HTTP_HOST}	^subdomainname.seitewoichdiediedomainhabe.de$
RewriteRule	^(.*)$		http://example.net/$1				[QSA,R,L]
```
Damit werden alle Anfragen mit dem Host-Name subdomainname.seitewoichdiediedomainhabe.de auf http://example.net umgeleitet.


----------



## qde (31. August 2005)

Das funktioniert leider nicht. :-/


----------



## Gumbo (31. August 2005)

Was _g?e?n?a?u_ funktioniert nicht?


----------



## qde (1. September 2005)

qde hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Die funktioniert auch ohne probleme über das Adminmenü meines Webspaceanbieters. Allerdings ist das nur eine Weiterleitung, bei der der .de-Domainname in der Adresszeile des Browsers durch die die "echte" URL (Webspace vom Kumpel) ersetzt wird. Dies möchte ich allerdings vermeiden.



Ich möchte, dass die URL des Fremdwebspaces für den Benutzer *nicht* sichtbar ist.
Dies ist allerdings nicht möglich. Ich habe mich schlau gemacht. Meine einzige Möglichkeit wäre mich in PHP mit Sockets zubefassen.


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. September 2005)

Eine Lösung wäre (wenn Dein Webspace es unterstützt) eine Scriptsprache zu verwenden um einen HP-Wrapper zu bauen (wie Du bereits erwähnt hast). Das Script lädt die Daten von dem anderen Webserver und zeigt diese Deinem Besucher - welcher nicht sehen kann woher die Daten kommen. Nachteil: Die Webseiten haben eine höhere Ladezeit (da erst mal die Daten von dem anderen Server geholt werden, bevor sie an Deine Besucher ausgegeben werden)

Die einzig wahre Lösung für Dich wäre einen KK-Antrag zu stellen und die Domain auf den Server Deines Bekannten schalten zu lassen. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht, wenn Du nicht möchtest das die Umleitung bemerkbar ist.


----------

